# Can a tumor get smaller? See pics



## QueenStinger (May 2, 2009)

This is Ellis, my crowntail betta. He used to be my sister's, but I had to rescue him because he was in a 1-liter fishbowl with no plants, rocks etc. He was on a betta pellet diet as well. It disgusts me.

Anyhow, I noticed he had this bump behind his pectoral fins. People said it was a tumor, and that he was about to go bye-bye. After a month, I noticed it got quite smaller. Check out the pics:

Before: http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/rockangel016/Before.jpg

More recently: http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/rockangel016/DSC_0512.jpg
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/rockangel016/DSC_0514.jpg

Is it tumor or what? Anything would be appreciated!  8)


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

That's not a tumor, that's betta suffering from some pretty nasty bloat (and likely constipation) from being over fed. 

The question here really is what and how much, how often are you feeding this fish? As the amount of food this fish was receiving was the source of it's problem.

What do you find wrong about a 'betta pellet' diet? Betta pellets are a staple food for these species, I would certainly rather feed that over typical tropical fish flakes which are mostly plant matter.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

yup, i'd say that's a bloated, or ever slightly fat, fishy. Google some pics of overweight bettas and you should see something similar.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like bloat to me too. Your sister was likely overfeeding him. Bettas tend to look perpetually hungry, but we as their owners need to realize when enough is enough. You must be feeding him less because it is going down, but what are you feeding him now?


----------

